# Mozart and Salieri - Simpons Style



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm sure most of you would have seen this before. But for those who haven't, here it is





It's worth watching a second time.


----------



## Handel (Apr 18, 2007)

And Beethoven "Nelson" at the end with his famous laugh.


----------



## Aigen (Jul 30, 2007)

"Bat out of Salzburg" - hilarious!


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

A total riot ...  Loved every minute of this. Laughter is the best medicine


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Some more of the Simpsons and classical music.






(the 'good stuff' starts at 3:00 )


----------



## Aigen (Jul 30, 2007)

Gustav Mahler in absolute squalor.


----------



## Morigan (Oct 16, 2006)

"Wait! the next piece is an atonal medley by Philip Glass!!"

*The whole crowd + the performing musicians rush to the exit*

Hahaha genius!


----------



## Keemun (Mar 2, 2007)

opus67 said:


> Some more of the Simpsons and classical music.


Did anyone else think the conductor looked like Herbert Von Karajan?


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Wow. Now that you mention it, he does look a bit like HvK!  Nice match with the pictures. (Although they have different hair-styles.  )


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Drat! Fox removed the clips from YouTube!


----------

